# Mower deck care and undercoating



## Johnnyv12 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

I have an older craftsman ride on mower that i want to undercoat the deck to prevent any additional rust. It has some rust but not horrible and im hoping to get a few more years out of the mower.

Curious what others have used to undercoat. I just learned about Por 15. Anyone use it before or any other products that work?


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I officially care for my tools, not the mower, which my husband officially cares for. For my tools, I am in love with Rust Reformer by Rust-Oleum. I don't know what people would think about using it with the mowers though!


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Wire brush and POR-15. Then top coat with a graphite paint


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about any paint or coating gimmicks. All it takes is one chip/breach in the coating to make it useless.

Instead focus on keeping the underside free of buildup. Thick wet grass clippings sitting under the deck is what will rust it out. Try not to mow when the grass is wet and make sure to clean underneath regularly.


----------



## bigjer (Apr 21, 2021)

IMHO.....there is no coating that will protect the underside of a deck for long. There is way too much abrasive activity going on under there!!! My suggestion is to scrape out the build-up once in a while and spray the entire underside with a rust inhibitor , such as Fluid Film....leaving it alone for a day or so. The best time is when you take it off for the winter....and the Fluid Film can penetrate and stop the rust.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I've used Por15 for vehicle undercarriages. That was 20 years ago. It works very well and will hold up for a lifetime. Personally, I would sand it and use a graphite mower deck paint. Proper prep and curing is everything.


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

Exactly what this individual stated! :thumbup:



Vtx531 said:


> I wouldn't worry about any paint or coating gimmicks. All it takes is one chip/breach in the coating to make it useless.
> 
> Instead focus on keeping the underside free of buildup. Thick wet grass clippings sitting under the deck is what will rust it out. Try not to mow when the grass is wet and make sure to clean underneath regularly.


----------



## HeartFixr (May 21, 2021)

This post begs the question of how to clean the underside of mowing deck on a zero turn mower?


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

HeartFixr said:


> This post begs the question of how to clean the underside of mowing deck on a zero turn mower?


I move the deck to the highest setting, lift the front wheels up onto 5 gallon buckets, by hand or with a jack and some wood, then go at the bottom of the deck with some plastic pry bars or scrapers. I also try to never put my head under the deck just in case.


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

No need to do any additional lifting, etc. on my Hustler Raptor Flip Up mower with 54" deck.

Once set, just a push of a button and the entire deck flip's up to give you unobstructed access underneath the entire deck.

Excellent for cleaning underneath the entire deck and or replacing the blades,

This feature sure does come in very handy and make's life just a bit easier.

https://www.hustlerturf.com/products/flip-up


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Mr Lawn said:


> No need to do any additional lifting, etc. on my Hustler Raptor Flip Up mower with 54" deck.
> 
> Once set, just a push of a button and the entire deck flip's up to give you unobstructed access underneath the entire deck.
> 
> ...


Thats awesome!!

When I used to have a ztr, I used plastic car ramps under the front tires successfully but not very much room.

Also, used my tilt bed trailer - that worked beautifully. Tilt trailer down, drive front tires up, then tilt trailer up like a giant lever.



You could buy a mower lift.

You could also rig up a winch or rope/pulley system in your garage.

Could sell it and buy a 21" push mower that is REALLY easy to clean (what I did).

No matter which way, it is very important!!


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

From what I've gleaned from various forums - the grass thrown by the fast spinning blades will scrape any undercoat within few mows.

For a thorough cleaning, here is my process. I have a walk behind, so it is easier to remove the mower deck.

 Pressure wash and manual scraping to remove the stuck grass. 
 Apply and soak in with Evapo-Rust to remove the easy rust. This part requires at least one whole day of soaking. 
 Use a wire wheel brush and a die grinder to remove all gunk. 
 Treat with Phosphoric Acid based cleanser to remove any untreated rust. 
 If needed, use JB Weld to cover any small holes. 
 Coat underside with Rustoleum Metal Primer. 
 Apply any left over spray paint over the primer. Usually go for multiple layers of a glossy paint for the under.
 This year, I'm planning to top with another coat of Van Sickle's EZ Glide graphite based paint. Multiple users on the tractor forums swear by it. 

The entire process takes a good week, if one can get in a few hours a day to work on it.

Most sandblasting places can do a thorough sand blasting and powder-coating of your preference. Usually, this will be just as expensive as buying a replacement deck.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm going to be getting a new mower shortly. I planned on applying one of those ceramic coatings under the deck to help prevent buildup. I've read all positives on the Facebook groups, but now here it doesn't do anything after a few cuts?


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

I recently picked up a new mower. Haven't cut with it yet. Is it worth spraying under the deck with ceramic coating to help keep buildup from happening? I very rarely, if ever, cut wet grass but anything helping is a plus.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

Congrats on the new mower.

If it is a new mower, I would go for it. When you have a fresh clean new deck, that would the best to apply any coating. As long, as you have realistic expectations that it will eventually wear out, go for it.

There is a YouTube video of Pete from GCI Turf applying a new ceramic coating to his new Scag SFC-30.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

Airbender said:


> Congrats on the new mower.
> 
> If it is a new mower, I would go for it. When you have a fresh clean new deck, that would the best to apply any coating. As long, as you have realistic expectations that it will eventually wear out, go for it.
> 
> There is a YouTube video of Pete from GCI Turf applying a new ceramic coating to his new Scag SFC-30.


It is indeed new. I believe I saw that video but if I remember correctly he applied to the top of the deck. I am more interested in the undercarriage of the deck. Just to aid in avoiding clippings building up under there.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

I just bought an undercarriage pressure washer attachment from amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/MINGLE-Press...arriage+pressure+washer&qid=1626470147&sr=8-3


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

My 10yr old victa mower has no paint under the deck. It's all worn off. 
Surprising it's the cleanest mower of the 3. With its smooth rounded deck design.

Toro 22 is the worst for clogging. Catches on belt, tiny rear and side discharge shoot. 90 degree angle of the sides.

I've been a pro detailer for 15yrs for 4 manufacturers. Ceramic is a fad. Like snow foam. And that's been around for 20yrs. Funny how bubble foamer makes a product the bees knees.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

I agree with bigjer on using Fluid Film. It will give you a few years, It's some amazing stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

Buffalolawny said:


> My 10yr old victa mower has no paint under the deck. It's all worn off.
> Surprising it's the cleanest mower of the 3. With its smooth rounded deck design.
> 
> Toro 22 is the worst for clogging. Catches on belt, tiny rear and side discharge shoot. 90 degree angle of the sides.
> ...


I recently bought the 21" Super Recycler. I ended up just cutting without adding anything. It's moot now.


----------



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

I've also used POR-15 for vehicle applications. It is very durable but like anything else, prep is key. I was thinking about doing the same thing on my mowers.


----------

